# FT Pickens 27MAY2011



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

The wife and i had decided to head to ft pickens for some surf fishing. got to the second parking lot on the left and set up shop. i set her up with a double dropper loop with a 4 oz. pyramid weight and i had a 5 oz. egg weight set up with a carolina rig. She was fishing for fish, i was fishing for reds. Ended up catching a countless amount of hard heads. Especially me, fishing on the bottom. So i decided to go with the double dropper loop myself. All together, fishing wasnt bad. Just not real quality of the fish. Tons of hard heads, a ladyfish i used for cutbait, 1 pompano (my wife wouldnt let me keep it, this sparked an argument because i never keep fish, this was a treat), a few rays, a keeper flounder, and a first for me, an 18 inch remora. All in all fishing was great and we had a nice time.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice catch anyway. However, I do have to ask why your wife wouldn't let you keep the pomp?


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

im not too sure why, it sparked a huge argument. she's very anti-killing. but i assured her that the next fish that is of legal size and i want to keep will be definitely eaten and not "suffer" in the cooler. anywho, its all patch up and i got to keep a nice 17" black drum i caught today. ive just always wanted to see what they taste like. and yes, i have a chart with me at all times so i know what the fish looks like, legal size, limit per person per day, edibility, and legal methods of catching them. anywho, long story short, it wasnt a pomp. it was a blue runner. didnt know that till we looked at more detail. i think it was just the heat of the moment. hahaha.


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

If mama aint happy, ain't nobody happy...smart man!


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Nice report. Kind of glad we didn't go then. If you're heading there this Friday night, probably see you there.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good thing you did not cook up that blue runner thinking you were going to be eating pompano!


----------

